# senior



## Jorge Aldao

Buenas tardes a todos

La frase es la siguiente:

Ce futur senior sans emploi – dans quatre mois- pourrait méditer cette belle expression du philosophe français Michel Serres : « Vous n’avez plus rien à produire. Il vous reste à trouver le vrai grain de votre vie »....

La lógica y los diversos diccionarios me dice que "senior" debería traducirse por "senior" en español. Pero, por lo menos en la Argentina, no se entendería demasiado.
Además en esos diccionarios se le da a "senior" un sentido de comparación con alguien menor (junior sería su antónimo).

En el CNRTL  dice que, por lo que entiendo (mi francés es muy malo), "senior" podría ser también "plaisant"  es decir, agradable. 
En este caso, la traducción podría ser "este agradable futuro desempleado".

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola vecino
Nuestra comprensión del lenguaje no varía mucho entre una y otra orilla y yo te diría que en Uruguay se entendería perfecto el término senior. Tal vez si lo pusieras entre comillas, se reforzaría el sentido que le quieres dar.
Fraternal saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Has entendido mal las abreviaciones del CNRTL:
SENIOR, adj. et subst.
*I. −* _Adj. inv., _gén. _p. plaisant. (adjectif invariable, genéralement par plaisanterie)
_Es decir que suele usarse el adjetivo en tono jocoso, para bromear.

Pero en tu texto se trata del sustantivo: la persona no es ni un jovencito, ni un viejito; o, según el contexto que tengas, es ya veterano en la empresa, no es un principiante.

No tenemos bastantes datos para saber si hablan de edad, de experiencia laboral...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Buenas,

En este contexto "senior" quiere decir que el futuro desempleado 'ya es grande' como se dice en Argentina. Se esta poniendo viejo. Nada mas.

Y nunca en mi vida escuché de "senior" con el sentido de "agradable".


----------



## Lisory

Hola, 

En francés - bueno en Francia - "senior" es la forma "politicamente correcta" para decir "anciano" y con muchas entre comillas.

Aquí un senior puede ser agradable, un desempleado puede ser un senior, un agradable puede ser desempleado ... pero un futuro desempleado pocas veces tiene ganas de mostrarse agradable.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Hola, vecino...

Bien... entiendo...
Sobre todo porque en otro párrafo del mismo artículo dice:

Là c’est le pathétique thème de l’emploi des seniors qu’on évoque, mais l’espace nous manque pour proposer un tableau suffisamment explicatif. Aux Etats Unis, pour prendre un exemple au hasard, les deux tiers des « retraités travailleurs » affirment être retournés au boulot par choix et non par nécessité. Aux States, les baby-boomers, la génération qui a le plus marqué l’Amérique au XX e siècle, sont nés entre 1946 et 1964, soit 78 millions de personnes. 
En este párrafo parece que "seniors"  significa "anciano"  pero, en ese caso, ¿por que no escribir directamente "âgée"? 
¿No habrá algo más que no advertimos en ese uso tan particular de "senior"? 

Gracias por tu opinión

Jorge Aldao *
*


----------



## jprr

Un 'senior' no es un anciano/viejo.
La palabra viene del ingles sín mas, y tiene el mismo sentido, especialmente en _*el contexto de estudios vinculados a la mano de obra.
*_
Un 'senior' es un trabajador en la tercera/cuarta parte de su carrera - se acerca de la jubilación, pero le faltan algunos años para tener la edad de jubilarse y no es jubilado... justamente es el problema.
Saludos


----------



## enbuenromance

Coincido con jprr en que un "senior" no es un anciano/viejo, con toda la carga de "fuera del juego" que eso podría representar, sino que se refiere a una etapa profesional tardía, en la que no sólo cuenta el desgaste sino también, y esto en algunos casos es muy valorado, la experiencia. Se habla, por ejemplo, de miembro senior de un bufete de abogados, o de un equipo de economistas, como una persona de trayectoria destacada, que permanece en actividad para brindar su experiencia. 
Espero que te pueda ser útil.
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En el contexto actual del mercado del trabajo _senior _es casi casi sinónimo de _quinquagénaire _(quincuagenario). 
Según un documental/ encuesta el la franja de edad que más dificultad tiene para conseguir una entrevista de trabajo y no hablemos de encontrar trabajo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bueno... agradezco a todos por sus opiniones y a Gevy por desasnarme con el CNRTL (ya decía yo que mi francés es muy malo).

Pero subsiste mi preocupación para traducirlo de una manera correcta.

Mi vecino uruguayo dice que que "Senior" allí se entiende.

Pero aquí en la Argentina, "senior" es poco usado (junior, en cambio, es muy empleado) y "senior" se emplea, casi unicamente, en ofertas laborales donde se dice, por ejemplo, "Director de recursos laborales senior" sugiriendo que tendrá una mayor jerarquía.

Pero me llama la atención que en todos los diccionarios franceses (especialmente en CNRTL Y TLFI), invariablemente, "Senior" se asocia a la comparación entre algo más viejo o más importante, con algo más joven o de menor jerarquía.

Entonces, si en Francia, "senior" tiene, unicamente, un sentido de comparación, por qué el autor de la nota (que es francés) no usó una palabra sin connotaciones comparativas. 

No sé si es "emperramiento" mío... pero... buscando traducir "senior" con mayor precisión y tomando en cuenta los dichos de todos, pero especialmente lo de jprr y lo de Cintia&Martine les pregunto si se podría traducir la frase "Ce futur senior sans emploi – dans quatre mois- pourrait méditer... " por "Éste (hombre) próximo a jubilarse, futuro desempleado -dentro de cuatro meses- podría meditar etc. etc...

¿Que les parece?

Una vez más... gracias a todos por ayudarme

Jorge Aldao

Sigo hurgando y en la Wiki en español dicen:
*Senior* significa:


Término en latín que significa "mayor"
Una persona mayor
Una posición de alto nivel
El más viejo de dos personas de una misma familia con el mismo nombre, generalmente un padre
Un apellido (por ejemplo: Nassau William Senior)
Un estudiante en el último año escolar, colegial o universitario
Dependiendo en la cultura, una persona de 50 años o mayor
Su opuesto es "junior", y usado con respecto al colegio, "freshman"
Un nivel de una asociación de fútbol usado para diferenciarlo de un nivel Junior o amateur 
 
Ello podría llevarme a traducir la frase en cuestión, de manera más concisa, por:
a)  "Ésta persona mayor, futuro desempleado -dentro de cuatro meses- podría meditar etc. etc..." 

o, siguiendo a Cintia&Martine: 

b) "Éste quincuagenario, futuro desempleado -dentro de cuatro meses- podría meditar etc. etc...

Soy un pesado... Releo todo lo que pusieron, vuelvo a mirar al texto a traducir y veo que dice:

"Peut-on par exemple se moquer d’un vieux ? D’un futur retraité ? Que l’on poussera inexorablement à cultiver son jardin à 62 ans à peine, et qui a déjà annoncé qu’il cherchera à arrondir ses fins de mois ? Ce futur senior sans emploi – dans quatre mois- pourrait méditer cette belle expression du philosophe français Michel Serres : « Vous n’avez plus rien à produire. Il vous reste à trouver le vrai grain de votre vie »..."
¿Sería razonable traducirlo por:  Este  sexagenario próximamente desempleado - dentro de cuatro meses-  podrá meditar, etc.etc. ?

Un saludo

Jorge Aldao



¿...por el cual nadie supuestamente se deja embaucar?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



> Entonces, si en Francia, "senior" tiene, unicamente, un sentido de comparación, por qué el autor de la nota (que es francés) no usó una palabra sin connotaciones comparativas.


Porque en el mercado laboral es como te dije en mi precedente mensaje. No hace falta comparar a nada, equivale a más de 50 años (en ocasiones incluso el fenómeno empieza a los 45).
Mira Google.

Haría falta un contexto más amplio pero si de verdad fuera próximo a jubilarse imagino que el autor habría puesto: _futur retraité_, que tiene un matiz distinto a _futur senior sans emploi_: para mí está claro que va a perder su empleo (cierre de empresa/ reducción de personal...).

Para la traducción correcta tienes que ver:
-1- el contexto amplio
-2- si de verdad se trata del fenómeno de la gente de más de 50 años "echados" de sus empleos, cómo trata el fenómeno en la prensa de tu país, las encuestas sociológicas...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

A mí siempre me molesta que se dé una explicación en lugar de una traducción: alarga las frases inutilmente y complica la lectura.

Voviendo al asunto de senior: se emplea aquí como en el deporte como clasificación de la edad. Así que no le des más vueltas al asunto comparativo porque no hay sentido de comparación :


> D'ailleurs, le taux d'emploi des seniors (55-64 ans) de 38 % en France, reste l'un des plus bas d'Europe. Il n'a pratiquement pas bougé depuis 2005 alors que la Suède en est à 69% et que l'Union Européenne vise un taux –relativement modeste- de 50% pour 2010 !


Source ( dans l'article: 
Rassemblement pour l'emploi des seniors le jeudi 12 juin de 17h à 19h au Trocadéro                    11/06/2008)

Lo dejaría en "hombre maduro", o "veterano".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Cintia&Martine...

Puse el párrafo completo en el mensaje anterior para que se viera más claro el contexto.


Gévy

Creo que tienes razón. 
Veterano (como  "Experimentado en cualquier profesión o ejercicio" o "Dicho de una persona de edad madura) es la manera más aproximada a que se entienda "senior" en cualquier país de habla hispana (por ejemplo, el mío).
Y eso... una sóla palabra que no fuera "senior", era lo que estaba buscando. Gracias

Lo mandaré como "...Este veterano -futuro desempleado dentro de cuatro meses-  podrá meditar esta bella expresión del filósofo francés Miguel Serres..."

Y bueno... no los distraigo más... que hay muchas otras preguntas en el foro.

Gracias a todos

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Ponferrada

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Antes de abrir un hilo, comprueba si existe uno ya empezado.​
Bonjour
Cette fois c'est autre chose qu'une traduction que je cherche, c'est plutôt une précision. Voilà: le mot "sénior" apparaît défini dans le dictionnaire de français comme personne ayant au moins 50 ans. Or, pour les anglosaxons, un sénior c'est une personne d'à peu près 70 ans. Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire ce que c'est pour vous, les natifs francophones, un sénior? Merci.


----------



## Paquita

Quelqu'un qui est (beaucoup) plus vieux que moi ! ...

Quand j'avais 20 ans, ça commençait à 30... maintenant, plus ma date de naissance recule et plus l'âge des seniors avance...

Dit autrement, tout est fonction du contexte


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Ponferrada,
Como dice Paquit&, depende del contexto.
Hoy en día, la palabra "senior" en francés tiene dos acepciones distintas (que corresponden a edades distintas) :
- en el contexto del trabajo, la que apuntan Cintia&Martine + jprr (trabajador mayor de 50 años) ; 
- fuera de este contexto, la palabra "senior" es un eufemismo que sustituye cada vez más a « personnes âgées » (cf. Lisory,
--post #5). O sea que son los mayores/ancianos.
--Incluso existe la palabra « séniorie » que, en Bélgica, designa una residencia de ancianos.



> Dans une société qui a plutôt le culte de la jeunesse et qui pratique le « socialement correct », il n’est pas facile de parler des personnes âgées. […] C’est pourquoi  les publicitaires, les entreprises et les médias tentent depuis quelques années de populariser le terme « senior ». Pourtant, seuls 6% des Français disent utiliser ce terme, en dehors de celui, beaucoup plus habituel, de « personnes âgées ». _Les Mots de l’âge et l’Âge des mots_, INS Sofres, 2001.


----------



## Richivalen

Yo he optado por "las personas más veteranas"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En el ámbito del trabajo, diría: trabajador/empleado... *maduro*


----------



## Richivalen

Uffff... yo "maduro" para un empleado... me rechina...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Nosotros no utilizamos habitualmente, como en Francia, "sénior" aunque ya se oiga algo más este término en las noticias.

Dije "maduro" para insistir  en la edad del trabajador  pero es probable,  como indicas,  que se utilice más veterano aunque con el añadido de "más": "el trabajador más veterano".


----------

